# Property purchase - Inheritance laws



## Jane Brown (Feb 22, 2015)

All,

I'm Europian married to an Egyptian man. We are considering retiring to Egypt. We already have an apartment registered on my husbands name. Now we'd like to buy a property in my name. I'd like to know what would happen in the case of divorce and inheritance. We don't have any children.
I've asked a couple of lawyers but have received conflicting information! Any information would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Jane Brown said:


> All,
> 
> I'm Europian married to an Egyptian man. We are considering retiring to Egypt. We already have an apartment registered on my husbands name. Now we'd like to buy a property in my name. I'd like to know what would happen in the case of divorce and inheritance. We don't have any children.
> I've asked a couple of lawyers but have received conflicting information! Any information would be greatly appreciated.
> ...


----------



## Jane Brown (Feb 22, 2015)

Thanks for the info


----------

